# Các thông tin cơ bản về sữa Vinlac Baby



## mekhoeconthongminh (29/8/20)

*Sữa Vinlac Baby mang rẻ ko* là nghi vấn làm cho mẹ trằn trọc đa dạng nhất trước khi quyết định tin dùng cho bé yêu nhà mình. nếu với cộng chung nghĩ suy đó thì vững chắc, bài viết dưới đây của Mẹ Khỏe Con thông minh sẽ giúp mẹ có loại nhìn chuẩn xác nhất về chiếc sữa này.


*Các thông báo cơ bản về sữa Vinlac Baby*

Sữa Vinlac Baby là sản phẩm của đơn vị uy tín trong ngành nghề phân phối sữa tại Việt Nam – Vinameco. với mong muốn cung ứng sữa Việt cho người Việt, Vinameco đã không ngừng cải tiến, nghiên cứu để sắm ra công thức phù thống nhất có thể trạng người Việt. Và Sữa Vinlac Baby là dòng sữa trẻ lọt lòng được dành cho bé trong khoảng trong khoảng 0 tới 12 tháng tuổi. đặc biệt rất tích cực cho bé sinh non, rẻ còi, thiếu cân so có chuẩn.






*Thành phần sữa Vinlac Baby*

Để nuôi dưỡng bé lớn hơn mỗi ngày, sữa Vinlac Baby bổ sung 12 dòng khoáng chất và 13 dòng vitamin cộng sữa non Conlostrum, DHA, ALA – các chất cấp thiết nhất cho sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ.

Sữa đựng sữa non Conlostrum giống sữa non trong sữa mẹ và những chất chống oxy hoá cao: viatamin A, E, C, kẽm. Sự phối hợp này giúp bé nâng cao sức đề kháng để bảo kê bé khỏi tác hại của môi trường.

Công thức nghiên cứu chuyên sâu, bổ sung Canxi, vitamin K, D3 cộng những vitamin lực lượng B và khoáng vật. Bé càng ăn càng nâng cao cân, cao lớn nổi trội.

Đặc trưng, hãng đã bổ sung những dưỡng chất quan trọng ALA, Cholin, Taurin, DHA,… phù hợp với khuyến nghị của những chuyên gia Y tế toàn cầu FAO/WHO. những dưỡng chất này tương trợ vững mạnh trí não, thị giác cho bé yêu ngay tính từ lúc còn nhỏ.






*Điểm cộng của sữa Vinlac Baby*

Hàng triệu bà mẹ Việt tin dùng sữa Vinlac Baby bởi phổ thông lợi thế so với những chiếc sữa khác:

Sữa Vinlac Baby được cung cấp trên dây chuyền tự động hoá tiên tiến bậc nhất của Nhật Bản.

Nguồn vật liệu được nhập khẩu hoàn toàn 100% từ Úc, EU và New Zealand – vùng vật liệu sữa cao cấp nhất toàn cầu.

*Sữa Vinlac Baby* đạt những tiêu chuẩn về an toàn thực phẩm do Bộ Y tế chứng nhận và đạt chuẩn ISO 22000:2005 tiêu chuẩn chất lượng Quốc tế.

Giá sữa thích hợp có túi tiền người Việt nhưng vẫn đảm bảo số đông dinh dưỡng:

Giá phải chăng sữa Vinlac Baby 900g: 438.000đ/ hộp
SĐT: 0942.666.800
Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

